# Are my RB's havings Babies?



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

It's not rock, it's the wrong color and one of the Piranahs is circling it... Attacks anything that goes past it. If they are eggs, then when will they hatch? Then what do I do? I hear the dad could kill everyone? Is that true? AHHHHHHHHHHHH. That would SUCK


----------



## oldmanweezer (Apr 1, 2003)

have the orange circles hatched yet?


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

yea give us some more info. might be one of the other types of fish too.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You'll find a lot of useful info in *this thread* :smile:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

speak up man. I hope it was eggs and you became a new papa


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nope no babies, they were behaving like they were having them. Maybe they were eaten... I dunno. My bandits had babies too, but they were alos eaten...


----------

